# Marlin Goose Gun



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of this? I have an old Marlin goose gun with a 30" barrel and a 40" barrel for it. It is a pump action. It is an awesome looking gun however I hanted to try and find some parts for it but I can not even find anything on the gun...any advise


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...Good Lord does that bring back some memories...I had an old Marlin Goose Gun myself, a model 55...but it was a bolt action 12 gauge 3" mag, 2 shot magazine, 36 inch barrel and full choke. It was a real cannon. It took a lot of geese in the 60's in Horicon Marsh up in Wisconsin. I didn't know Marlin made one that was a pump...


----------



## N3OKI (Apr 23, 2009)

Marlin never made a Goose gun with interchangable barrels. They mad the bolt gun in 10 and 12g. 3in.mag. with 36in. barrels. I have a 12g that is bone stock. And then I have a 12g. that my grandfather had cut back to a 18in. barrel for a deer gun. The deer gun is awsome out to 100 yards with 1 ounce slugs.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I had a bolt action 12/36 in the late 60's and it was great gun. It killed a lot of ducks and geese.
I don't remember a pump Marlin goose gun.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've not seen a pump action Marlin goose gun. Can you post a pic?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Yea, me too. I thought the goose was only a bolt gun.


----------

